# Meeting someone famous



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't know if there has already been a thread made about this but I would just like some thoughts and opinions on this subject.

A female friend of mine and I were having a discussion about meeting someone famous. Let's say you in a restaurant eating and someone famous walks in and your SO goes crazy. I mean screaming,jumping up and down and trying to grab this person. How would they make you feel? Ladies how would you feel if your man went apesh!t if someone like Beyonce or Cameron Diaz walked into the restaurant and he was spitting up his food and giving her the goo goo eyes. I personally would feel disrespected. My friend didn't think it was a big deal. But my reasoning was, I would never get that kind of reaction out of my wife/gf unless I disappeared on a deserted island months ago and then one day should up at her front door. (It's strange to want this anyway). The point I am making though is that If I am trying my best to make someone feel special and treat them well, I still won't expect something like that. But to see you lose all composure over someone just because they are well known would make me feel like if the stars aligned you would much rather be with this person. Thoughts?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I would go apeshet over Paul McCartney, but I'd do it quietly :lol:

I don't know who H would go crazy over...he's not into celebs.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Actually, that's a lie. I did meet Paul McCartney and I wasn't quiet. Well, I cried the whole time  :lol: IDIOT! And then when I saw him again, I was a total beatlemania chick. Whatevs...it was PAUL.MCCARTNEY. Gawd.

H is into cars. He DROOLS over them. I wish he looked at me the way he looks at some of these cars, jeebus.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

^I think I am like your husband, so that's why it would bother me. My friends always ask me who is my celebrity crush? I don't have one. I see beautiful women all the time. Whether they are famous or not is irrelevant to me. Of course I am a fan of someone's music, movies or if they are an athlete.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Actually, that's a lie. I did meet Paul McCartney and I wasn't quiet. Well, I cried the whole time  :lol: IDIOT! And then when I saw him again, I was a total beatlemania chick. Whatevs...it was PAUL.MCCARTNEY. Gawd.


:slap: That girl I appreciate you keeping it real.:rofl:

For me though I wouldn't want my significant other to react to another man in a way should never react to me and I would try not to do that to her.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it 'tacky' to even acknowledge someone famous if our paths should cross in say a restaurant or other such place. And I know that my friends feel the same way about this. I respect their privacy and would just have my little heart flutters privately.
But then again I have never screamed at a concert, despite my great love of music. 
A little story - I met someone very famous once when we were invited backstage at a theatre. Prior to the entrance of the 'great man', a minder came into the room and gave instructions that we were not 'to touch, or speak unless spoken to'. I left in disgust. I am not into this kind of adoration.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> But he has a free pass from me if Kate Beckinsale came here and wanted to have a ONS. :rofl:


That's awesome. I don't have any free passes and I haven't given any out. Now if my wife goes back in time and sees 25 year old Elvis then I'll let her call me Elvis during sex but no free pass


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I had spent the night in front of the bookstore with LOTS of other people for a chance to meet Paul. I was number 70 and he saw the first 100  It was an experience...not just in passing.

Around where I lived in Santa Monica/Venice, you see celebs all the time. No big deal.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's not a crush on Paul. I just love the man. Love his music. He's inspired me.

Hubs still gives me butterflies on the way home from work. Psh. I go ape**** over him too.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

When I met my wife she knew a lot of famous musicians (including the BF before me) and was a terrible name dropper. I think half the reason she fell in love with me was that I couldn't care less. I had worked with a number of celebrities as well, albeit in another area and it just didn't impress me. Meh.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I honestly have never ran into anyone famous so I don't know how I would react. I doubt I would scream and try to grab at them... or stare for that matter. That's all rude and creepy behavior in itself if you don't know the person imo anyway. My SO said he met someone famous once and all he did was ignore him while he ate then when he was done he got up and left. As he was leaving he told the guy not to order the cheesesticks because they were out. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

:lol: Now that is class!


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

I've sometimes heard people say 'I would absolutely do (famous person) if I had a chance. It would be too bad for my spouse, but I wouldn't pass up the opportunity!'

To me that's kind of a hurtful thing to say. I know this really isn't what the original post was about, though.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My husband doesn't think much of celebrity.

I've met a few famous people through work and was cool, calm and collected..but I did get home and excitedly shared with him about my day. He told me to call my mom for those conversations. While he's normally interested in what I have to say, he wouldn't be interested in those moments. I didn't go ga-ga but I was excited to share at the same time. I'm not as cool as my husband.

Neither of us would be okay reacting like a teen over someone though. Too old for that. It'd feel disrespectful to us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

AbsolutelyFree said:


> I've sometimes heard people say 'I would absolutely do (famous person) if I had a chance. It would be too bad for my spouse, but I wouldn't pass up the opportunity!'
> 
> To me that's kind of a hurtful thing to say. I know this really isn't what the original post was about, though.


Actually you are not that far off. Men are men and women are women. Some people will basically say that given the opportunity they would sleep with this or that person. That's completely disrespectful I find. I'm not rich and i'm not the best looking guy but If you feel you would sleep with *random celebrity* despite being in a relationship with me, then you need to reach for the stars and try to make that happen. Don't settle for me


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The one musician people would assume I'd go stoopid around, I actually saw out at a club. A friend said "Look who's over there on the dance floor"...I didn't believe them at first and then sure enough, there he was. By then a small crowd was forming around him. My friend and I walked over too. It felt awkward and weird. The dude was just trying to dance and then he's surrounded by all of us gawking at him. It put me off. I backed away and danced in my own space. Granted, then I did say to hubs later "Guess who we saw on the dancefloor?!"

Celebrity is weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

FalconKing said:


> :lol: Now that is class!


Lol yeah picture this. It was a seafood resturaunt, he is wearing an expensive tux and all he orders is the cheesesticks because he hates seafood. He ate em all out of cheesesticks apparently.... lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Gaia your husband sounds like my kinda dude:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol he is an amazing character... and despite our issues he always keeps things interesting. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

AbsolutelyFree said:


> I've sometimes heard people say 'I would absolutely do (famous person) if I had a chance. It would be too bad for my spouse, but I wouldn't pass up the opportunity!'
> 
> To me that's kind of a hurtful thing to say. I know this really isn't what the original post was about, though.


I haven't heard anyone I know say that. But I wouldn't be insulted or offended. I don't know if you're referring to the comment I made about Kate Beckinsale. It's a joke. My husband also jokes about Hugh Jackman for me in the same way. My husband and I banter, we tease and we joke around a lot. It's all good fun *for us*. No one here is hurt or offended. I'm pretty thick skinned. I'm not going to get offended about a comment about a celebrity my spouse is never going to meet. But that's me. I know others are different. Your mileage will obviously vary.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Coffee Amore I don't know think she was referring to you. I hear that a lot from my friends too. But it might be a generational thing. Most of my friends are early to late 20s.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> I haven't heard anyone I know say that. But I wouldn't be insulted or offended. I don't know if you're referring to the comment I made about Kate Beckinsale.


Ah, no - I've heard coworkers and other acquaintances say it. I actually hadn't even read anyone else's response in the thread when I made my reply.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 14, 2012)

During the course of my work I've met a few famous people.

1) Paul McCartney at his brother Mikes house
2) Daniel Craig (James bond)
3) Paul Ince, Steve McManaman, Ian Rush and several other football stars
4) Andy McClusky (orchestral manouvres in the dark)
5 Adam Clayton (U2)

All of them were really friendly and quite down to earth. Andy McClusky was the best though, chatted about music for about 2 hours!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Honestly, I've gotten upset over less, so I would probably just walk out if he acted like that - and he would never act like that, I don't think. Even though I would understand the situation... I think I'd still be hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

FalconKing said:


> I don't know if there has already been a thread made about this but I would just like some thoughts and opinions on this subject.
> 
> A female friend of mine and I were having a discussion about meeting someone famous. Let's say you in a restaurant eating and someone famous walks in and your SO goes crazy. I mean screaming,jumping up and down and trying to grab this person. How would they make you feel? Ladies how would you feel if your man went apesh!t if someone like Beyonce or Cameron Diaz walked into the restaurant and he was spitting up his food and giving her the goo goo eyes. I personally would feel disrespected. My friend didn't think it was a big deal. But my reasoning was, I would never get that kind of reaction out of my wife/gf unless I disappeared on a deserted island months ago and then one day should up at her front door. (It's strange to want this anyway). The point I am making though is that If I am trying my best to make someone feel special and treat them well, I still won't expect something like that. But to see you lose all composure over someone just because they are well known would make me feel like if the stars aligned you would much rather be with this person. Thoughts?


If my SO acted like this when they saw a celebrity I would not take it as any kind of insult towards me.

I would however think that they were an idiot and probably walk away. Let him make a fool out of themself all by themself.

Some people make way too much of a fuss about celebrities. I’ve met and known quite a few. Some are down to earth and are mortified when someone acts that way. The rest tend to be ego maniacs. If you knew them (the ego maniacs) in person you would not like them... they could care less about their ‘fans’ except they want their fan’s money and adoration.


----------



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

I do security at JFK and have had my picture taken with Keanu Reeves, I have met Dani Filth (black metal band Cradle of Filth ) Anderson Cooper, the guy who played Jennifer Garners dad in "Alias", Nicky Minaj and Lady Gaga. Every single one of these meetings was without the press and screaming fans present as I was escorting them to their private vehicles.So I always got in a few minutes of convo. Just a nice normal conversation. I met one of the Kardashian also but she was a complete b***h so I just ignored her after 10 seconds 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

One of my best friends girlfriend does movies. Not anything big. Just a few gigs and works as a extra most of the time. She's met Seth Rogen and James Franco and even got their numbers. She said James Franco was very difficult and always wanted people to not talk to him. He even started to texting my friends GF. His text were ridiculous. I guess were you are famous you don't have try at all. The text were like, "we need to make out", "do you want to kiss me?", "Come to my place." Eventually he got the hint that my friend's GF wasn't that kind of girl so then he started sending here hate messages


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Personally i couldn't care less about celebrities. I can literally pass one in the street and it won't even break my stride. I've actually done so several times already. People coming along with me said something along the lines of "did you see who that was?", and i answered "yeah...".

If my partner made a huge fuss about some male star i would not be happy about it at all. In fact i would probably put her in the virtual emotional dog house. I don't like disrespect, even if caused by a notorious figure.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

FalconKing said:


> Let's say you in a restaurant eating and someone famous walks in and your SO goes crazy. I mean screaming, jumping up and down and trying to grab this person. How would they make you feel? Ladies how would you feel if your man went apesh!t if someone like Beyonce or Cameron Diaz walked into the restaurant and he was spitting up his food and giving her the goo goo eyes. I personally would feel disrespected.


 I know my husband, he would be very similar to myself... even toned down a little more...I don't even know who he admires famous, he never talks about such things. 



> My friend didn't think it was a big deal. But my reasoning was, *I would never get that kind of reaction out of my wife/gf unless I disappeared on a deserted island months ago and then one day should up at her front door.* (It's strange to want this anyway). The point I am making though is that If I am trying my best to make someone feel special and treat them well, I still won't expect something like that. But to see you lose all composure over someone just because they are well known would make me feel like if the stars aligned you would much rather be with this person. Thoughts?


I was never personally the type to act CRAZY, lose all sense of self if someone famous walks through the door.....I immediately think of when the Beatles hit America...chicks, crying hysterical, to me this is extreme MADNESS. I can not relate to this reaction at all. I am also not one to go nuts at a game either though. I have a very calm composure about me -out & about. In public, oh goodness yes. 

At home, however with the one I love & cherish... passion overload, I DO make a big deal. As it should be. I don't need a "stranded without my love" on an island experience - to show how excited I am to get some free time with my husband -or just show a nice dose of









If I saw a famous person come into a Restaraunt - one of my favorites ....







1st of all, I would leave him completely & utterly alone -as I am sure the last thing he wants is women salivating- that to him, is sickening I am sure. He just wants Peace, to be "Nobody" for a day. I would respect that completely. 

Sure a RISE would come up within me... like DAMN...







WHat is HE doing [email protected]#$%^ My husband would not at all be jealous if I kept looking over there... just because it is such a rare occasion, one I'll never see again...but I know me, I'd involve him in all of the talk... it wouldn't be like he suddenly wasn't there with me & my mind was to throw myself on Ryan's lap. Goodness no. 

I'm not even the type to ask for an autogragh, I always found that the silliest thing ever.....how meaningless - they don't even know us, who cares if they pen our name in some saying. I wouldn't even wait a minute in line for such a thing. I also never hung hunks on my bedroom wall when I young either... sure I had some fantasies in my head, mostly of rock stars, but I sure treasured the pictures I had of me & mine, I would blow them up, have them in my wallet, all of it.









I drug my bf/now husband to visit John Cougar Mellencamps Home town -driving 7 hrs away to sleep in a tent for a few nights......it was never with the intention of meeting him personally - just to get a glimspe of his world, I enjoyed his music & his passion to help Farmers. I also drug him to a James Dean Festival (just as far) because I was a Fan... and he'd been dead for over 30 yrs at that time. 

I personally wouldn't even want someone famous - NEVER. NEVER NEVER.... Too much temptation, they could have near ANY WOMAN they want....wouldn't matter if she was the Hottest model, smart, the most faithful, funny, they'd still be up for some "strange" with all those chicks throwing themselves at them. And Women are far worst about this... over men, so it seems to me. 

I've seen the Chippendales, and I've been in the strip club atmosphere, women are NUTS... men are so CALM in comparison. It's night & day. 

Back to normal every day people like us....When you know that genuine love is there coming back TO YOU/ for you.... this is the only type of love I want..or would chase & get all heated about ......like that Madonna song "Crazy for you"... I'd never hang on someone who saw me as just another fan falling at his feet....now that is craziness in the highest degree, a pure waste of time...and emotion.

I see where you are coming from Falcon King.


----------



## Needpeace (May 24, 2012)

I've met a few celebs here in Oz, I don't get star struck, I don't like to put them on pedestals, they are normal humans in my book. If my SO were to act like a starstruck lovesick puppy I'd probably be totally embarrassed & leave him to it....but he wouldn't do it either.

We're both on the same page with this, not into idolizing but we do appreciate & respect talent.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

They'd have to be a super-celeb for me to even recognize them; I'm not into that. H? Who knows? He seems to know all the celebrity gossip, which I think is a waste of time, but he doesn't ever say anything about any chick celebs; not to me, anyway. Quite intelligent of him, as if he were to start, he would succeed only in illiciting eyerolling on my part.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

I think it's silly for a grown woman to act like some kind of love-starved teenager over a celebrity, and as an adult she should be able to recognize how ridiculous this is. But it would probably only really bother be if we already had problems in our marriage and I wasn't getting any affection from her at home.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

First off no. I'd be nice and maybe ask for an autograph. Might even compliment but not in a sleazy way.

It feels like we know celebs that we see and hear a lot. Seeing them on TV or movies psychologically feels like we really saw them and know them. Same with radio. It's seems like we're talking to them or they're singing to us. Of course it's the facade we know and not the person usually.

No wonder some people confuse reality with fiction. Mass media is new.


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

I worked in Hollywood for 7 years and some of my family members have done so for 40 years. Most of the actors are nothing special. I grew up in SO CAL and knew a few child actors in school. Most of these kids were complete disasters. I respect a few celebs who have real talent. The writers, the composers, special affects people and some of the directors. These are the creators. The actors are refered to as "Meat Puppets" by the crews. If you idolize the pretty people you are really selling yourself short. I *GUARANTEE *the actors you love so much aren't anything like they appear in movies or on TV. After all what have they really contributed to society?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

In my life, I’ve met a variety of well-known people and have never been particularly starstruck by them. Generally, when things like that happen, it’s fun, it’s interesting—but more in a “guess what happened to me today” sort of thing. I’ve certainly never done the screaming crying bit….for anyone famous or not. I’ve always thought that was just silly.

However, I did get a little more understanding about what could create such a reaction when I met Dave Matthews a few years at a music festival. He used to play out with another friend of mine “back in the day” so we were all chatting before he played. I like his music and all, but I’ve never been a huge fan of his, so I didn’t think much about it when we were introduced. 

I was floored. He has this incredible charisma. A lovely speaking voice and addresses everybody like they’re the only person in the room. In a sincere way, not a creepy way, lol. I finally understood a bit about how people can get so goofy over those rock star guys. 

I admit it….I forgot to let go of his hand when we were being introduced! I almost immediately thought that was hilarious, as did my husband and my in-laws and we cracked jokes all night about how people could earn the privilege of “touching the hand that Dave touched”. You know…like by “buying” me one of the free drinks from the hospitality tent :rofl:

I’m still not sure how people get so worked up about people they haven’t ever actually met though. And I certainly haven’t ever met anyone in any avenue of life that made me all histrionic at the sight of. But there is definitely a quality that people have in order to make the breaks that get them to where they’re at in their fields. I think that’s what people end up responding to.


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> In my life, I’ve met a variety of well-known people and have never been particularly starstruck by them. Generally, when things like that happen, it’s fun, it’s interesting—but more in a “guess what happened to me today” sort of thing. I’ve certainly never done the screaming crying bit….for anyone famous or not. I’ve always thought that was just silly.
> 
> However, I did get a little more understanding about what could create such a reaction when I met Dave Matthews a few years at a music festival. He used to play out with another friend of mine “back in the day” so we were all chatting before he played. I like his music and all, but I’ve never been a huge fan of his, so I didn’t think much about it when we were introduced.
> 
> ...



I like your point about charisma. My aunt works in the movie industry and once met Bill Clinton at a fund raiser in the 90's. She has met and worked with most of the big stars for the past 40 years. She is also an attractive blond. When she shook Clinton's hand she said she was ready to immediately drop her pants and say "Whatever you want Bill". She said he was an undeniable force and didn't care what her husband thought about it.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Enginerd said:


> I like your point about charisma. My aunt works in the movie industry and once met Bill Clinton at a fund raiser in the 90's. She has met and worked with most of the big stars for the past 40 years. She is also an attractive blond. When she shook Clinton's hand she said she was ready to immediately drop her pants and say "What ever you want Bill". She said it was an undeniable force and didn't care what her husband thought about it.


Apparently that happens a lot around ol' Bill 

My experience wasn't quite that exciting, thankfully! That could have been a bit awkward with all the family around :lol:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Psh. I'd still go ga ga over McCartney.  Probably NOT make a spectacle of myself in public...but I'd silently squeal.


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

Enginerd said:


> I like your point about charisma. My aunt works in the movie industry and once met Bill Clinton at a fund raiser in the 90's. She has met and worked with most of the big stars for the past 40 years. She is also an attractive blond. When she shook Clinton's hand she said she was ready to immediately drop her pants and say "Whatever you want Bill". *She said he was an undeniable force and didn't care what her husband thought about it*.


ouch. And I'm not even her husband. lol


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

jfv said:


> ouch. And I'm not even her husband. lol


Yeah it really opened my eyes to my aunt as a women. My aunt is not easily impressed and frankly a bit jaded, but apparently there is a reason Bill charmed most of America when he was president.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Enginerd said:


> I like your point about charisma. My aunt works in the movie industry and once met Bill Clinton at a fund raiser in the 90's. She has met and worked with most of the big stars for the past 40 years. She is also an attractive blond. When she shook Clinton's hand she said she was ready to immediately drop her pants and say "Whatever you want Bill". She said he was an undeniable force and didn't care what her husband thought about it.


Then it's a good thing he didn't have a cigar handy.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't even think I would recognize a celeb if they were standing next to me. I am pretty dense when it comes to pop culture. I wouldn't even blink. H is even more dense about celebs than me, so if he suddenly freaked about being in someones presence my reaction would be more like..who ARE you?! Because it would be so out of character for him. I wouldn't think to get mad tho.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

I find celebrity worship a little ridiculous, personally. I often find people who lose their composure and dignity over something so frivolous a little ridiculous, too -- but, that's just me. However, it can be kind of bizarre and exciting to see someone who is famous or well known or something like that in real life, simply because of the weirdness of the change in context. For instance, my friend and I were talking about some movie or other and Jeff Goldblum came up in conversation because he was in the movie. We went to see a movie later and actually came across the real life JG in the theatre. We were kind of surprised and took notice, but neither of us went gaga over it. It was just the strange uncanniness of seeing something that's usually on a screen far away but right in front of you. Much like seeing kind of rare car or bird or insect or new gadget.

I'd want my partner to be happy to see me, pleased, even heart-full. I'd want my partner to be butterfly-tummied and drunk on love and joy. However, it would probably make me very uneasy if he went all kinds of gaga over me just upon seeing me. 

I guess what I'm saying is that I don't think it's so much actual joy at seeing the person there, but more of a thrill about seeing an object animated that makes people behave that way around celebrities -- essentially, the famous person is just an object with an image because it's not like any of us who are familiar with their images are close personal friends. Now, if my partner were going all gaga about meeting a personal friend, I'd really be put out and worried.


----------

